

Grand central dispatch vs OpenMP benchmark - dryman
http://www.idryman.org/blog/2012/08/05/grand-central-dispatch-vs-openmp/
grand central dispatch is a great model on asynchronous operations. Does it gain same performance on numerical computing compares to OpenMP?
======
dvhh
Weird that he point out the iOS support for GCD, but not that GCD is not that
much cross platform compared to OpenMP

~~~
jws
Apple made the source of GCD available where it is known as libdispatch. I've
used it extensively on Linux, but the port appears to be abandoned. The major
release from last year never made it to the head of the repository and the
mailing list is dead.

This is sad, because C+clang+blocks+libdispatch really beat the socks off of
C+pthreads for very low overhead network servers.

~~~
loeg
I love the GCD api too, but I don't think the kernel support is there in
linux.

~~~
chrisdevereux
I've never used this, but it seems to gives you the API at least, even if it
might run a bit slower without kernel support. It also provides a c++ wrapper
that will work with c++11 lambdas, so it doesn't even depend on clang.

[http://opensource.mlba-
team.de/xdispatch/docs/current/index....](http://opensource.mlba-
team.de/xdispatch/docs/current/index.html)

